# Update on the babies (and ? s)



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

The babies are now a few hours short of two weeks old. There are three boys and six girls, one the boys has his eyes open. I noticed when I am holding them, they suck on my hands and fingers. Is it okay for them to have the "strong inside" ensure in dark chocolate flavor? and can they start drinking water yet? and what is the best way to give them their water? also, we're working on wrapping chicken wire around the ferret nation just to be certain this doesn't happen again. as cute as these babies are they sure are a handful


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Do they have a mummy? I can't remember who said they have an orphaned litter :/
I wouldn't give them the ensure, water is fine. If they don't have a mum then keep giving them the formula, they'll start weaning themselves before long. Once all eyes are open start putting their lab blocks in the formula and encourage to eat


----------



## ratjpg (May 9, 2014)

No, they have a mom! I just wanna make sure they get weaned correctly and stuff. I hardly know anything about baby rats, only what I've learned in the past two weeks... I never thought to stock up on newborn rat care knowledge because I never thought I'd have any! I just thought that maybe them being interested in my hands (especially after I touch food) would mean that maybe they are ready for some food other than from mom? Already in the cage with them are mom's food dishes, one is full of a dry mix of pellets, cheerios & dry rolled oats, and the other has ensure mixed with infant cereal to make sure she's getting all the nutrients she needs, then everyday I give her a bit of veggie, usually peas or carrots, and every other day some fruit, usually banana or watermelon (sometimes frozen berries though) and she drinks from a spout water bottle... if the babies got a hold of any of this stuff would it be okay? I read that theyd mess around in her food dish when their eyes opened.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Mum will wean all of them when it's time, so don't worry too much! The fresh fruits and veggies are fine for them but they won't really start nibbling on them till they're older.


----------

